# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - раздел Помогите, за период 13.08.2018 - 20.08.2018

## CyberHelper

Количество активных тем в разделе Помогите: *12*, по которым:
 Получено протоколов: *0* Получено карантинов: *13*, суммарный объем: *17* мб Обработано файлов: *48*, суммарный объем: *22* мб Уникальных файлов: *42*, суммарный объем: *20* мб Признаны безопасными: *0* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *21*
*TOP5 - самые завирусованные ПК в разделе Помогите*
 http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=219988 - найдено зловредов: *12* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=219936 - найдено зловредов: *7* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=219967 - найдено зловредов: *1* http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=219919 - найдено зловредов: *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные имена файлов зловредов* 
 c:programdata{04769397-0476-0476-047693975212}lsm.exe - *1* c:users1111appdataroamingbhj4sblkpu0rs1zgix31bv.ex  e - *1* c:program files (x86)zjmvnnphq5o6bkvx.exe - *1* c:programdatacpafservicecpafservice.exe - *1* c:program files204lfb3p0m204lfb3p0.exe - *1* c:usersskittlesappdataeverythingeverything.exe - *1* c:usersskittlesappdataroamingdhelper.exe - *1* c:program files3f4x3az1ghxul4vdpkb.exe - *1* c:windowssystem32a.exe - *1* c:windowshelplsmosee.exe - *1*
*TOP10 - самые распространенные зловреды* 
 Trojan-Downloader.Win32.AdLoad.a - *6* UDS:DangerousObject.Multi.Generic - *4* HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Generic - *3* Trojan.Win32.Tasker.it - *1* Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.thgb - *1* HEUR:Trojan.Win32.Agent.gen - *1* not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.ELEX.ct - *1* not-a-virus:AdWare.BAT.Clicker.af - *1* IM-Worm.Win32.Sohanad.gen - *1* not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.ELEX.ck - *1*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

